# sudocrem use it for what??



## nori

i see so many women have sudocrem in their hospital bag :winkwink:
what do you use it for :shrug:?


----------



## xxembobxx

Nappy rash although most babies won't need it very often. Usually when babies are teething their bums get sore.
I never used it as it was too strong for my LO's - it just made soreness worse. There are lots of other nappy creams out there but sudocrem is the one you get free with Bounty packs!
I passed mine onto stepdad as he gets chapped thighs from driving all day!


----------



## v2007

Nappy Rash. 

Or Piles :blush:

V xxx


----------



## Blah11

Irritated skin. Nappy rash, burns, chapped skin, raw skin etc. I like sudocrem.


----------



## Weeplin

Most women use it for nappy rash but it's basically an antiseptic healing cream and can be used for all sorts. I like it but it nevers clears my sons rashes so I always end up using bepanthen x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Like the others have said nappy rash but it's fab for loads of other things too.


----------



## Abisare

We have used if for all four of our boys to prevent nappy rash in the first 3 weeks after birth. It works as a barrier like vasaline but also with anti bacterial benefits also.

worked well on babies rash on neck caused by dampness from feeding.

Ive heard that bepathen is a great product also but weve never used it.


----------



## holly2234

Everyone else has said what its for, but i didnt use mine for a few days so i wont take any to hospital next time.


----------



## dacosta

bepanthen is a barrier cream (to apply to protect from nappy rash) sudocreme is a healing cream, to be applied when something is already sore ie nappy rash. works wonders with my toddler when she gets a sore bum.


----------



## TiredNurse27

Sudocrem is a *barrier* cream, it stops water (or wee ) touching the skin and irritating it. 

You can use it all the time as a preventative measure for nappy rash, or when you see some redness. 

Don't wait til your baby's bum is covered in rash then think this is some kind of magic healing cream.


----------



## AFC84

You have to be careful with Sudocrem though, if you use too much of it it can actually CAUSE nappy rash as it clogs up the nappy and reduces absorbency. [in both cloth and disposable nappies]


----------



## patch2006uk

I use it for anything red and sore, so lips, rashes, spots, cuts, grazes, etc. 

I don't know whether I'd take it to hospital for the baby, but you might be able to make use of it on yourself if you happen to get any minor scrapes during labour and birth. I used mine on my drip insertion points on the backs of my hands. Not sure if that's recommended, but that's the kind of thing I use it for.


----------



## MaybBaby

its also, oddly enough good for sunburn!


----------

